# Train Rite launcher stand



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

This product became available on the 15th of April.
Has anyone out there purchased this product? If so what do you think?
Thanks


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

what is it???

link???


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

*link*

http://www.train-rite.com/pages/2/index.htm


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

2labs, 


Unfortunately I?m still a couple of week away form getting the Launcher Stand on the market. I had a few production problems that came up which put me behind schedule. Thank you for the interest. If you would like, PM me with your address and I will send you one of the first ones to try and you can tell me what you think. 

Jerry
Train-Rite


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jerry,

Hey if you want product testers let me know! :wink: 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

Post it up when your ready, I'm interested in something for these hand helds that I have.


----------

